
Confirmed: Facebook Loses CFO Gideon Yu - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/31/confirmed-facebook-loses-cfo-gideon-yu/
======
tokenadult
HN thread on New York Times reporting of same issue:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=540656>

